# Snow removal trucks and related equipment for sale



## smithflock (Apr 22, 2017)

Virginia based Snow removal company downsizing. Selling 15 trucks of various sizes, makes and models. The link to the auction where you can find more information on the equipment and the auction itself is attached below.

http://www.rasmuscatalog.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?rasmus1384/category/ALL


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the company that's auctioning them off? I mean the company that's getting rid of them


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, they all need to be jump started.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

1olddogtwo said:


> Wow, they all need to be jump started.


It says starts/starts with a jump on most. I take that as most of them start on their own but I could be wrong.


----------



## smithflock (Apr 22, 2017)

dieselss said:


> What's the company that's auctioning them off? I mean the company that's getting rid of them


The Company selling them is TKC Inc. located in Sterling, VA. have been in the snow removal business over 40 years, but currently liquidating assets.


----------



## smithflock (Apr 22, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It says starts/starts with a jump on most. I take that as most of them start on their own but I could be wrong.


This is correct as most trucks will start on their own; yet some may need a quick jump to start.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Where is the info on the 4500


----------



## smithflock (Apr 22, 2017)

ponyboy said:


> Where is the info on the 4500


The 4500 is the only truck we are selling outside of the auction. 
The 4500 is diesel, automatic transmission. No air brakes. Under CDL weight. Mileage is 125,007. We are asking $20,000 for the 2004 top kick and that includes the plow. The spreader is an extra $2,000 if desired.

If you have an interest in the 4500, please email me directly at [email protected]

Thank You,
Noah Smith


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> Wow, they all need to be jump started.


Don't you?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you?


I do. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you?


Hell ya.....That's that's just the beginning.

OP, good luck on the sale.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you?


----------

